# Sleeping/Crate Training Question



## Req

Hello all! I recently got my first GSD pup, Laylah, and had a question about her sleeping habits. 

I've been working her on crate training during the days; however, at night, she absolutely will not sleep in the crate. She will cry, bark, whine for the entire night if i let her. Normally this wouldn't be an issue, i'd just let her cry it out; however, i have a roommate who simply will not stand being kept up all night. 

As a result, i've been letting her sleep with me in my bed. I'm an insomniac and , as such, only sleep an hour or two each night. I simply let her pass out on my bed and she typically sleeps through the night. She sleeps at the end of the bed, so even when i do fall asleep for my few precious hours, she stays there and never wakes up. She typically sleeps soundly through the night. Surprisingly, she never needs to use the restroom at night, so that hasn't been an issue. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how i could acclimate her to her crate for the night better? I have no issue with her sleeping with me, i'll happily welcome it when she's older. However, i'm a bit worried about hurting her or the rare accident that might happen. Is it bad for her to sleep in my bed through the night? 

Thanks,
Req


----------



## [nina]

Does she cry in the crate if its next to your bed?


----------



## Req

Yes, just as if i was in another room. I can lay right beside the crate and she doesn't even stop.


----------



## [nina]

for the first 4 days i let my pup sleep with me on the floor next to the crate. then i spent another few days sleeping in the same room, with him in the crate and moved my air mattress further and further away each night till he was alone. I cant think of any ways to keep your pup from crying other than giving in and letting her sleep in your bed, just as long as the door is closed so she doesn't escape!


----------



## wyoung2153

Well when my girl wouldn't stop crying I slept right next to it with my hand in the crate so she could feel it, it took about 20 minutes for her to stop crying. Not sure if you've tried that.. I know you said you slept next to it. But maybe actually touching her might help.


----------



## robfromga

Find the thread about dogs in bed 

We have to adult GSD mixes that sleep in the bed. We recently added a 3rd GSD. The first night he slept in his crate, next to the bed. No problem. The 2nd night no dice. I tried sleeping with him on the floor and he wouldn't do it. Honestly I didn't put too much effort into. Up on the bed he went since he was going to end up there any way. He has done a awesome job of waking us up if he needed to potty, no accidents. At 4 months he sleeps fine through the night.

You not sleeping well would allow you to keep the potty breaks in check. If the dog earns its spot on the bed, and your going to let it up any way I say go for it.


----------



## cowgirlteach

Don't know if this was just me...but what I did with our 8 week old puppy the first night was take everything out of the crate except for a stuffed animal. Within 15 minutes silence. I'm not sure what it was about the crate pad, but he did not like it. Night two, (last night) he went right in and went to sleep!!! 

We also took him for a short walk and that tuckered him out!


----------



## Courtney

GSD are master manipulators

A agree with more activity before bed, something soft to lay on (I never left toys in the crate), the crate close to your bed. When my boy would start to whine I would put a few fingers in the crate & that would usually calm him down.

I would ask for a few days of patience from your roommate, this is literally a baby you are trying to set up for success by crate training. Good luck!


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd

Courtney said:


> GSD are master manipulators
> 
> A agree with more activity before bed, something soft to lay on (I never left toys in the crate), the crate close to your bed. When my boy would start to whine I would put a few fingers in the crate & that would usually calm him down.
> 
> I would ask for a few days of patience from your roommate, this is literally a baby you are trying to set up for success by crate training. Good luck!


I agree. The first two or three nights I had my boy I let him sleep in my bed because I hadn't set his crate up yet. He threw a fit the first night or two, but quickly learned that his bed was in his crate. Either let your pup sleep in the bed or put your foot down now and let her learn where her space is. I got Hendrix loving his crate by giving a small treat every time he went in there on command. Now he volunteers to go to his crate!


----------



## Bear GSD

Have you tried maybe putting a t shirt or something else that you have have worn in the crate with your pup? Maybe having your scent close to her will help to calm her.


----------



## zyppi

with one of mine, I had a small crate that I put on the bed with me and slept with fingers in crate for a night or two.


----------



## dylano

Hey, i got a 8 week old puppy last week called kai 

I will not allow him on the bed as when hes older i do not want a 40kg dog on my bed , i have also been told by a trainer as the dogs older he may get agressive over the bed when you want to get him off..so id say its a bad idea letting her on the bed.

heres my sleeping arangments
1) I have a crate (big enough for him to lay down and turn around in)

2) the crate is attatched to a run. This is because i knew for the first few weeks i could not get him to sleep in the crate as its confined and hes not used to it

3) the crate/run is possitioned in the living room (so its no where near us at night)

4) an hour before he goes to sleep (about 10pm uk time) i take his water away. i also make sure he dont go to sleep during this time period, i play with him, take him out for potty and drain his energy

5) i then put him in the run leaving the crate door open. there is nothing in his run apart from a blanket and puppy pad/newspaper. i then leave the room DONT MAKE A BIG FUSS WHEN YOU GO

For the first night he cried for about 45 mins then slept from 11pm ish - 6am. Hhe then barked and cried until i came down, i didnt i waited till he was quiet then came down (teaching him crying gets him nowhere)

one week later still doing the same thing and he only cries for about 20mins at the begging and does not cry when he wakes up  and he also goes into his crate when ever he feels like it, havent started closing the door on it but its good progress yay 

Good luck


----------

